# any competitions in florida???



## mstrlunx (Aug 15, 2009)

hey guys i live in florida and i was wondering if any of you know if there is going to be any competitions down here sorry if it isnt in the right fourm section i didnt know where to put so please reply if you do.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Aug 15, 2009)

If there are, they will be posted here at least a month before they happen.


----------

